# Looking for some info...



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi!

I'm fairly new around here thought I've been lurking and reading for a while now.

I've been looking for a .22LR revolver and my LGS has come up with a used Taurus revolver with a six inch barrel. He's not sure of the model number nut, it's a copy of an S&W Model 17.

Anybody have and idea what model number the Taurus might be?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

IMHO, you should tell your LGS to find you a S&W, or Ruger.....and forget about the Taurus...if your looking for some quality, that is.......


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

probably (although not certain) a model 94. check the serial number using that option on Taurus website. My personal experience with Taurus revolvers has been good. the ONE trigger that is stiff and heavy is on my Model 94 (made early 90's, as are most of my Taurus revolvers). I have used this one (nine shot/ 4" bbl) to teach a number of people how to shoot. if it is used, have it checked over well. Enjoy.


----------



## lapetrarca53 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, my research reveals that all indications are that it's a Taurus Model 96 made sometime in the late 90's I believe. Still waiting for it to be tested to get a price.


----------

